# Might get into the Business, Need some advice though!



## Duncan IN

I recently recieved the local Walmart supercenter contract for mowing, snow and sweeping services. I had a hard time finding a contractor to clear the parking lot for me he ended up being an hour away. Got me thinking about getting into the sweeping business. I am paying him 1500 a month to clean the parking lot. Is it hard to land contracts for sweeping? I am not a lowballer I have seen enough of that in Lawncare. i like to get my work through landing the mowing, snow, fert, ect... Any advice for a guy looking to get into it? Equipment, Startup costs, Employee $$ an hour ect...? 
any info would be helpful!!!
Thanks 
Levi Duncan
Lone Tree Lawn Care


----------



## Duncan IN

Not to many people deal in this area?!


----------



## bluerage94

Small Profit Margin...


----------



## redman6565

Duncan IN;780450 said:


> Not to many people deal in this area?!


It's not worth getting into for one lot, to be honest.


----------



## Duncan IN

I am not going to get into it for just one lot, I am going to check into other 3 other local walmarts and plus some other chain stores. I know the work is out there its just landing deals without lowballing.


----------



## redman6565

generally, the lowest guy gets the lots in the sweeping business. its nothing like snowplowing where you can sell the customer on the servicing, etc.


----------



## plowtime1

Well said Redman, I have witnessed litter sweepers selling low as $30.00 a sweep! Ahh...no thanks.
I will not extend a 60k machine JMO,


----------



## BC Plower

Just a thought, depending on what you have for equipment...bobcat,front end loader... there are a number of options from an angled brush to mini sweeper with dumpbox. etc...
you can get attachments to fit these. Then just figure out what you need for a profit margin.


----------



## BC Plower

Questions
1: How often do you have to sweep / clean the lot??
2: Can it be incorporated into the same time frame as the mowing??
3: Whereabouts are you...makes a difference in estimating wages??

Personally if you had the other 3 lots as well at the rate you paid ( $1500 per month ) x4 = $6000.00 per month.....somebody could make decent money....jmho


----------



## BC Plower

Click on bobcat above to see attachments available or copy and paste link below.
http://netdrive.bobcat.com/attachments/mediawidget-sweeper.jpg

Hope this is some help.


----------



## plowtime1

If your going to chase more accounts, your goingto need a medium sized air machine; the unit in previous post would be a back up. We have turned the typical skid user into a customer. We cover more ground in less time than an attachment. better to put your feet up and enjoy the profits from someones elses hardwork.


----------

